# Steve Smith Died? WTF?



## Craw (Feb 10, 2004)

Maybe it's a press release done in poor taste announcing his retirement from racing? who knows?

https://www.facebook.com/Cycles.Devinci/

**EDIT: Per Instagram feeds, He suffered a head injury in a moto accident**


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I just learned that he died. very sad news. 

Rest in Peace


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Aye, saw it popping up on Instagram then found this on Pinkbike. 

Tragic News - Stevie Smith Passes Away - Pinkbike


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

So sad...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

This sucks. He was only 26.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Simply unbelievable and tragic news.... so sad.... RIP Stevie


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Stevie was such a talented rider. He will be missed


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Shocking! What's going on this year? 2 icons gone!
RIP Stevie, eternal shredding brother!


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

He was taken from the world way to soon.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Such a shame. I believe he had much more in him this year and was a serious contender. To be cut down in his prime like that is a true tragedy.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

GRPABT1 said:


> Such a shame. I believe he had much more in him this year and was a serious contender. To be cut down in his prime like that is a true tragedy.


After watching the battle last season on the UCI circuit I just knew he would come back hungry in 2016. His front flat at Cairns was a total bummer. This is just so shocking.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it's crazy....people go bigger, jump wide gaps, bigger drops...it is amazing that so many of us have survived....We been fortunate to lose so few....thoughts and prayers to family and friends


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Speechless! RIP.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Too damn young. Ride in Peace.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

awesome guy! 

RIP


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Unreal, RIP Stevie, such an inspiration - saddened beyond words.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

This year is off to a really bad start.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Just horrible. After 2 years of injuries Steve Smith looked as committed as ever to winning. He was that kind of guy. Just a non-stop athlete who seemed to love the outdoors. RIP Steve Smith. There will never be another like you


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Smith's signature on the inside of my swingarm on my 2015 Devinci Wilson. Signed at Windham World Cup last year. It was cool to meet him.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

speechless....


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Yah scary! On a moto too, wc racer on a moto he was prob 5th gear pinned.

Rip


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Why can't God take one of the kardashians instead. Bowe,
Lemmy, Prince, McGazza, Mirra, Axel Rose joined ACDC and now Stevie. So far 2016 su ks balls. RIP Chainsaw. A true champion.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I found out about this last night. Was bummed the whole evening over it. Such a loss to the community. Truly feeling for his friends and family.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Swissam said:


> Why can't God take one of the kardashians instead.


I'm with ya on this. Only the good die young. Hopefully Chainsaw and McGazza are tearing it up right now!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Very sad. Clearly an inspiration for so many.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Oct 11, 2005)

This is very tragic. 
He will be missed. 

I am especially surprised/upset, as I race a lot of moto-enduro as well, and this was mentioned as the context of his accident. Little too close to home for me. 

Does anyone know the circumstances? what happened? or what went wrong? 
Usually enduro races are held on the weekends, and this happened on a Tuesday?

The moto world lost Kurt Caselli in 2013. He was racing in the Baja 1000 when he died. 
He was also a hero of the sport. His passing spawned the creation of the Kurt Caselli Foundation, which pushed the use of devices like the SPOT tracker that can get emergency services to an accident scene fast, and hopefully save lives. (The spot tracker was made a requirement for SCORE)
There is also a "Kurt Caselli Sportsmanship Award" given at some races now. 

I bring this up, because I think we owe it to Steve and his Family to remember him, as well as to try to learn from what went wrong, and try to do something to make our sports as safe as they can be.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

What type of helmet was he using ?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Fox athlete. Most likely the V4. If I had to make an assumption on the facts that have been made public..riding enduro motocross on logging roads, and this is Chainsaw we are talking about. He wasn't putsing along in 2nd gear, he was 4th or 5th gear pinned. No helmet can save you at that speed in a headfirst impact. Such a terrible tragedy, he was a real ass dude, a legend in his own time, a real ****ing Canuck badass, and a really nice, humble, genuine kid.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

UCI to Host Steve Smith Memorial Run at Fort William - Pinkbike

The UCI have confirmed they will hold a memorial run for Stevie Smith at Fort William.

The word from the UCI is "We've decided to plan a memorial run in Fort William, UK, early June. Stevie's passing away has been a shock for the Mountain Bike community and beyond. This dedicated moment will provide a fitting honour to "The Chainsaw" and will also celebrate his contribution to the MTB discipline. More details will follow."


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

LarryFahn said:


> Steve Smith's signature on the inside of my swingarm on my 2015 Devinci Wilson. Signed at Windham World Cup last year. It was cool to meet him.
> 
> View attachment 1069576


That looks amazing...


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> UCI to Host Steve Smith Memorial Run at Fort William - Pinkbike
> 
> The UCI have confirmed they will hold a memorial run for Stevie Smith at Fort William.
> 
> The word from the UCI is "We've decided to plan a memorial run in Fort William, UK, early June. Stevie's passing away has been a shock for the Mountain Bike community and beyond. This dedicated moment will provide a fitting honour to "The Chainsaw" and will also celebrate his contribution to the MTB discipline. More details will follow."


Damn Ninjas were chopping onions during that ghost run.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ It was a beautiful tribute.

Even Claudio rode with Stevie for his Fort William Course Preview


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Swissam said:


> Damn Ninjas were chopping onions during that ghost run.


They snuck into our house while explaining to our 10yr old what the ghost run was.....


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

What a sad, sad tragedy. Loved watching him race, he was an incredible talent. RIP Steve Smith.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible tribute to an amazing racer who loved to ride :thumbsup:

Nanaimo bike park to be named after world champion mountain bike racer - Nanaimo News Bulletin


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Update on proposed Stevie Smith Bike Park

The WOLF - FM 106.9 - Bike Park To Become Memorial For Nanaimo Rider


----------

